# How much do your chis weigh??



## jec582 (Jun 17, 2005)

My puppy is 2.3 at 10 weeks although she looks awefully tiny and nobody believes me that she weighs that. I know other chis that weigh under 3 lbs. and look bigger than she is. Do they usually gain about the same number of ounces each week or does it vary? She supposed to weight 4 1/2 -5 lbs. I don't really care how much she will weigh full grown I was just wondering if this is a normal weight for her age. What do or did your puppies weight at 10 weeks? Thanks.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo weighed 2.4 at 10 weeks....he gained steadily for awhile and has halted for the last 3 weeks...he's stuck at 3.9

According to the charts he's supposed to weigh 5-5 1/2 full grown...but we'll see...

So your baby is at a good weight! At 8 weeks Gizmo weighed 2 pounds


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

That sounds about right. My chi Baby was 2.0 lbs at 10 weeks, and she is now 4.5 lbs at 10 months.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Jasmine weighed 2.8 lbs at 10 weeks. She is now at about 5-1/2 lbs, and has been holding steady at that weight for a few weeks. She will be 10 months old on July 11, so I figure she will probably be around 6 lbs.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi was 1.6 pounds when i got her home at 10 weeks, she stayed that weight for a week and a half then started gaining weight here and there. at 5 months old she weighed 2.3 and i'm not sure how much she weighs now. i was going to find out this week at the vets but i had to reschedule her prespay bloodwork for monday. i don't think she has reached 3 pounds yet and she'll be 7 months on the 18th.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus weighed 1.9 at 10 weeks and now weighs 4.5 at 9 months


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Cooper is a little over 4 months and weighs a little under 2 pounds. Im not sure what he will weigh full grown.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

the weight chart for us was completely wrong. 

at zoey's weight when she was around 10-12 weeks she was supposed to be 6lbs i believe. now zoey weighs between 8-9 -- which doesn't bother me. just more chihuahua to love!  

so i wouldn't rely on the charts completely.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I think Yoda weighs 2.5 lbs maybe


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

if she's 2.3 pounds at 10 weeks .....she won't be tiny  

cosmo was 2 pounds at 12 weeks and he's 6 pounds now :wave: 

paris and vienna were a pound and a half at 12 weeks

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Bindi weighed 1lb 10 oz at 10 weeks and she is about 4.5-5 now.....she is nearly 10 mos. The weight chart was right on for us.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Cant remember what mine weighed when younger, but Fynn at nearly 5 years old weighs 3 1/2lbs, Rosie at nearly 6 years old weighs the same and Sully at 7 1/2 years weighs 7 1/2 lb.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy is 5 lbs


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Pique is 3 and weighs 5 lbs. Bailey is 2 and weighs 4lb.


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

I think at 10 weeks Peanut was at 1.8 or 9 ounces. He is now around 4.5 pounds and probably wont grow more than half a pound, but I think he is done growing.

Yael


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

We got Tiki and Lola at 11 weeks and they were both around 1 1/2 lbs. They are now 15 months old and are almost 4 lbs. We just got Zoey about a month ago,she's almost 6 months old and she weighs 2.10 lbs


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*how big is your chi*

Well Smidgen is 4 lbs and she is 4 years old. Her daughter Chassis will be 2 in December and only weighs 2.4 lbs. Smidgens pups in that litter (3) were extra extra small. They were born a couple days early. The little boy only lived 4 days. He had under developed lungs. If he had survived, he would have been even smaller. Both Chassis and her sister Trinket have been very healthy, so we are very lucky. 

Beth, Smidgen & Chassis


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*chihuahua weight*

Yoshi will be 12 wks Saturday and he is still holding around 1lb 5oz he was 1lb 4oz at 9 wks and eats well but hasnt gained hardly anything in 3 wks?


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Bella was 1 lb 5 oz the first time i took her to the vet. Then we went back the next week and she had gained one ounce. Then again two days later she had gained another ounce... am i feeding her too much? she is only 8 weeks and her parents are 2.5 and 3 lbs... so im hoping she is around that weight but it seems she is going to be bigger...


----------

